# Tapatalk



## Peter Redmer

Are any users having problems with Tapatalk currently? I had caught wind of something like this, but tested it today on my iPad and had no issues at all.

Please let me know, and if so, the device model and version of OS it's running will be helpful for us!


----------



## hefe

It works for me on Android, except for the long standing problem that quotes in threads do not indicate who wrote them.


----------



## wmcbrine

I feel stupid for admitting this, but I couldn't figure out how to make Tapatalk work on this site. As I recall, it talked about connecting with Facebook or Twitter, etc. -- none of which were connected to my TCF account -- but I saw nowhere to enter my login credentials for TCF.


----------



## morac

Tapatalk appears to work for me, though I'm guess either the plugin is outdated or it's because such an old version of vBulletin is being used that the new integration features don't work.

Up until recently I didn't use it much, but Forum Runner is just so buggy now, that I'm basically being forced to switch to Tapatalk.

On a side note, I had Tapatalk Pro for iOS installed and just found out that both Tapatalk Pro and Tapatalk HD have been retired and aren't getting updates. The free version of Tapatalk is the only version now supported. The others aren't even in the App Store anymore. As such I was running an old version. 3.1.1 is the current version I believe. Anyone who's bought Tapatalk Pro or HD and created a Tapatalk account will automatically get updated to "VIP" status in the free version, which removes ads and adds extra features.


----------



## morac

wmcbrine said:


> I feel stupid for admitting this, but I couldn't figure out how to make Tapatalk work on this site. As I recall, it talked about connecting with Facebook or Twitter, etc. -- none of which were connected to my TCF account -- but I saw nowhere to enter my login credentials for TCF.


Tapatalk removed integration with Twitter awhile ago. They have their own Tapatalk account (I believe signing in with Facebook still works) which acts as a single sign in for all forums. TiVo Community Forums is apparently running an old plugin or the 3.6.8 version of vBulletin isn't supported or something since it's the only forum I've added to Tapatalk that doesn't integrate.

You have to click the Join button at the top right Or when trying to post to log in to TCF

Edit:

Found my old thread asking about this on the Tapatalk support site. They require vBulletin 3.7 or up for integration.

https://support.tapatalk.com/thread...h-notifications-for-a-forum.18547/#post-96648


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> Tapatalk appears to work for me, though I'm guess either the plugin is outdated or it's because such an old version of vBulletin is being used that the new integration features don't work.
> 
> Up until recently I didn't use it much, but Forum Runner is just so buggy now, that I'm basically being forced to switch to Tapatalk.


I'm about to do the same. But the quote issue is incredibly annoying.



> On a side note, I had Tapatalk Pro for iOS installed and just found out that both Tapatalk Pro and Tapatalk HD have been retired and aren't getting updates. The free version of Tapatalk is the only version now supported. The others aren't even in the App Store anymore. As such I was running an old version. 3.1.1 is the current version I believe. Anyone who's bought Tapatalk Pro or HD and created a Tapatalk account will automatically get updated to "VIP" status in the free version, which removes ads and adds extra features.


I am running 3.1.1 (just says Tapatalk, no Pro or HD in the name). So I hope this is the right one!


----------



## waynomo

So I have Tapatalk Pro 4.6.2 installed on a Nexus 10 running Android 4.4.4. What should I be running and is there a proper way to do it so you get the ad free version?


----------



## morac

waynomo said:


> So I have Tapatalk Pro 4.6.2 installed on a Nexus 10 running Android 4.4.4. What should I be running and is there a proper way to do it so you get the ad free version?


Don't know about Android, you might want to ask in the Tapatalk forums. It looks like 4.9 is the latest Android version though.

For more about Tapatalk Pro being retired, see this blog post.


----------



## dthmj

morac said:


> Anyone who's bought Tapatalk Pro or HD and created a Tapatalk account will automatically get updated to "VIP" status in the free version, which removes ads and adds extra features.


Hmmm - I bought "Tapatalk Forum App" back in 2012 - I think that was before the Pro and HD versions.

But I don't have VIP status - I get ads.


----------



## stevel

I do supposedly have VIP status, but I am seeing ads for this forum only on my iPhone - not iPad. Strange.


----------



## morac

dthmj said:


> Hmmm - I bought "Tapatalk Forum App" back in 2012 - I think that was before the Pro and HD versions.
> 
> But I don't have VIP status - I get ads.


You need to have created a Tapatalk ID. I think you can still create one and then message the Tapatalk owners with your purchase receipt.


----------



## dthmj

morac said:


> You need to have created a Tapatalk ID. I think you can still create one and then message the Tapatalk owners with your purchase receipt.


I've used a Tapatalk ID for years.

I think I bought it too soon. I saw the developer say it had to be Tapatalk Pro or HD, which was developed in 2013. So us early supporters are screwed.

That's one of the reasons I hate Tapatalk - they seem to have no clue about their customers - changing the paid version to a free version and basically saying "oh well".


----------



## morac

dthmj said:


> I've used a Tapatalk ID for years.
> 
> I think I bought it too soon. I saw the developer say it had to be Tapatalk Pro or HD, which was developed in 2013. So us early supporters are screwed.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I hate Tapatalk - they seem to have no clue about their customers - changing the paid version to a free version and basically saying "oh well".


Did you try contacting them? They seem pretty good at responding.


----------



## brianp6621

Am I supposed to be able to delete a post with tapatalk? With FR there was an option to delete but it never worked but work tapatalk i don't see the option.


----------



## waynomo

brianp6621 said:


> Am I supposed to be able to delete a post with tapatalk? With FR there was an option to delete but it never worked but work tapatalk i don't see the option.


I've never seen a way to do it.


----------



## stevel

Tapatalk also removed the Report option


----------



## brianp6621

Well that stinks


----------



## waynomo

stevel said:


> Tapatalk also removed the Report option


It's here on the tablet version. (I'm on version 4.6.2. That might be an older version.)


----------



## hefe

Anyone know how to set the Tapatalk app to NOT fire off notifications on the phone for new content? I turned off notifications and I'm still getting them.


----------



## brianp6621

hefe said:


> Anyone know how to set the Tapatalk app to NOT fire off notifications on the phone for new content? I turned off notifications and I'm still getting them.


I don't recall shutting it off, but it doesn't do this for me.

I'm getting used to tapatalk, I just wish I could delete a post. The quoting fix would be nice also.

Why can't this board upgrade to a relatively recent version of vbulletin?


----------



## morac

brianp6621 said:


> Why can't this board upgrade to a relatively recent version of vbulletin?


Peter would need to answer that.

It doesn't even need to be recent since 3.7 will work and that was released 7 years ago.

A suggestion was made to update to that version back in August. Don't know if anything ever came about from it.


----------



## brianp6621

Ok. I'm mostly used to tapatalk but I just came across another major feature I don't see. With tapatalk can I do an advanced search and specify a specific forum? Or only search thread titles?


----------



## stevel

Not that I can see.


----------



## dthmj

Tapatalk's search is pretty poor.

I just use the mobile as a supplement... catching up on TCF while I'm waiting for someone... rarely do I use it for posting, searching, etc.


----------



## brianp6621

Yay. Why can't anyone make a decent mobile forum client.


----------



## brianp6621

Ok. 

2 major issues with tapatalk.

1. Is there any way to turn off the full screen reading mode when you tap on a post? I have a tendance to touch and hold the screen while reading and am always activating this. It is obnoxious.

2. While coming here to try and post about this I realized that there seems to be no way to see old threads on tapatalk? It seems it the thread doesn't have replies in the last x number of days, then the thread doesn't even show up. Therefore I couldn't even find this tapatalk thread in tapatalk to complain about tapatalk. Is there anyway to change this?


----------



## waynomo

I agree with 2. (I'm not sure I understand #1)

I recently "upgraded" from the Pro version to their latest version. I'm not liking it. I see no benefits or improvements yet it is a versions higher. 

For some reason we can longer edit a post that we are quoting. This is a big pita if we only want to comment on one sentence or paragraph of a large post.


----------



## brianp6621

waynomo said:


> I agree with 2. (I'm not sure I understand #1)
> 
> I recently "upgraded" from the Pro version to their latest version. I'm not liking it. I see no benefits or improvements yet it is a versions higher.
> 
> For some reason we can longer edit a post that we are quoting. This is a big pita if we only want to comment on one sentence or paragraph of a large post.


While reading in tapatalk, tap and hold on the screen. The post you are tapping on goes full screen with a white background/black text. You have to release and tap to make it go back to the normal thread view. Annoys me to no end.


----------



## waynomo

brianp6621 said:


> While reading in tapatalk, tap and hold on the screen. The post you are tapping on goes full screen with a white background/black text. You have to release and tap to make it go back to the normal thread view. Annoys me to no end.


I can't get it to do it no matter what combination of taps and holds I do.


----------



## brianp6621

waynomo said:


> I can't get it to do it no matter what combination of taps and holds I do.


What platform are you on? I'm on iOS. Do if you tap and hold on my message above nothing happens?

You mention something about a pro version and a latest version. On the apple app store I only see one.


----------



## waynomo

I'm on Android. Perhaps that's the problem. I've tried it with both versions.


----------



## stevel

There is now only one version, the free one with ads. If you had previously bought the Pro app you are supposed to get VIP status to remove ads but I had to send a PM to "Ken" in the Tapatalk forum to get it.


----------



## eddyj

stevel said:


> There is now only one version, the free one with ads. If you had previously bought the Pro app you are supposed to get VIP status to remove ads but I had to send a PM to "Ken" in the Tapatalk forum to get it.


Is that 3.1.1? That seems the only one around these days. Can't stand it.


----------



## waynomo

On Android it's 4.9.5. (Pro is 4.6.2.) I have both running on my tablet. I'm not enjoying 4.9.5. I don't have any adds, but there are minor annoyances that aren't on 4.6.2.


----------



## brianp6621

So does anyone on iOS know what I'm talking about and is annoyed by it?


----------



## eddyj

brianp6621 said:


> So does anyone on iOS know what I'm talking about and is annoyed by it?


Totally agree with the annoyance.


----------



## stevel

Yes, it can be annoying


----------



## brianp6621

Thanks for the affirmation. I've posted in the tapatalk forum.

Btw, how is that vbulletin upgrade going TCF?


----------



## brianp6621

So am I missing something or can tapatalk not view or vote on polls?


----------



## stevel

It cannot.


----------



## brianp6621

(Grumble) Tapatalk issue or low TCF vbulletin version # issue


----------



## brianp6621

Well tapatalk was just updated for iPhone6 and 6+ so that's nice.


----------



## morac

Looks pretty bad on my iPad. Also I got logged out from here somehow.


----------



## stevel

But the new Tapatalk on iOS forces you to go through Feed, which I hate. At least in earlier updates you could avoid Feed if you didn't want to use it. Now everything leads back there. Yuck.


----------



## morac

You don't have to go through feed, it just changed it to do some by default, In the profile tab, click settings and then tab settings. There you can change what comes up by default when the app is opened.


----------



## brianp6621

It doesn't matter. Just like the last version it forgets where you were almost every time and takes you back to the feed


----------



## stevel

They removed the simple forum list, you now have to select forums from the profile which isn't as clean.


----------



## morac

The latest update is the last straw. Not only does it look horrible, but I can't easily see which threads have new posts. On the iPad it only shows 3 threads at a time. Can anyone suggest a replacement?


----------



## brianp6621

morac said:


> The latest update is the last straw. Not only does it look horrible, but I can't easily see which threads have new posts. On the iPad it only shows 3 threads at a time. Can anyone suggest a replacement?


Oh my god, you're not kidding. The amount of wasted space on the threads screens is absolutely ridiculous. I just want a concise and dense list of threads, not 2-3 per screen on an iphone6+

Who is writing these mobile forum readers and why are they complete morons?


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> The latest update is the last straw. Not only does it look horrible, but I can't easily see which threads have new posts. On the iPad it only shows 3 threads at a time. Can anyone suggest a replacement?


Tapatalk annoys me so much that I an still using ForumRunner, even with all the problems that one has (and as you know, there are many!).

I don't understand why vBulletin bought it, just to abandon it.


----------



## stevel

Please complain to Tapatalk about this. I've griped to them in the past that each update makes it harder to use. A mobile reader shouldn't fill up the screen with useless garbage.


----------



## tivoman

I updated to the latest version and it is terrible.  Good thing I didn't update the app in iTunes.


----------



## zalusky

I used to be a big supporter but they have really destroyed it.


----------



## stevel

https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/new-forum-ui-seriously.27667/ In this thread someone posted a way to go back to an older version.


----------



## morac

I still had the old Tapatalk Pro app in iTunes and ended up transferring that over. Still works great.

Edit:

Someone posted steps to restore and keep the old version of Tapatalk from upgrading. Assuming you have it backed up in iTunes and haven't synced or upgraded it.

https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/new-forum-ui-seriously.27667/page-2#post-146651

Edit 2:

I can confirm that the above process works on a non-jailbroken device.


----------



## zalusky

stevel said:


> https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/new-forum-ui-seriously.27667/ In this thread someone posted a way to go back to an older version.


The problem I had with that version is it would crash all the time even if I reset the cache.


----------



## hefe

Android users can get an older version from APK Mirror.


----------



## vertigo235

The new version is horrrrrrrible. 

I never do this but I went and gave it a 1 star rating and a scathing review. I also re-tweeted a bunch of bad comments on twitter. 

WTF are they thinking. Do they WANT to alienate their users?


----------



## morac

I signed up for the iOS beta testing. The new beta version at lease replaces the bright blue with gray in the night view, but the posts are still too large.


----------



## vertigo235

I switched to safari


----------



## jmbach

Old thread but new issue. Seem like Tapatalk developers have a different agenda than their users have when I frequent their forums. So I thought I would mention the problem here.

Tapatalk works for me on both android and IOS. My problem is that the latest update for Android, it randomly deletes only TCF from my list of forums I use it for. (I have about 8 that I use it for). Not sure why it only picks on TCF.


----------



## eddyj

Probably for the same reason that it does not handle quotes correctly. TCF is on an older version of vBulletin and they (Tapatalk) are not supporting it well any more. If TCF upgraded, I bet those two problems would disappear. The UI problems are a whole different issue. Those UI designers should be shot.


----------



## morac

I'm beta testing the newer Tapatalk release and it's a bit better as the bright blue bar is now gray, but there's still a lot of wasted space and I still get trending discussions for forums I have disabled.


----------



## morac

Looks like they are going to revert at least some of the changes.

https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/upcoming-updates-to-tapatalk-based-on-your-feedback.27809/


----------



## Peter000

morac said:


> Looks like they are going to revert at least some of the changes.
> 
> https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/upcoming-updates-to-tapatalk-based-on-your-feedback.27809/


I hope so. I simply can't find the forum list for TCF. all I can figure out how to do is see subscribed threads and a list of the latest posts in all forums.

I also have gone back to mobile Safari to browse this forum.


----------



## brianp6621

Peter000 said:


> I hope so. I simply can't find the forum list for TCF. all I can figure out how to do is see subscribed threads and a list of the latest posts in all forums.


Tap on the TiVoCommunity Forums header above the images. It has a little down arrow next to it.


----------



## Peter000

brianp6621 said:


> Tap on the TiVoCommunity Forums header above the images. It has a little down arrow next to it.


Thank you!


----------



## morac

I found another forum reading app that uses the Tapatalk API so it works will all forums that work with Tapatalk, but isn't affiliated with Tapatalk. It's not currently available for iOS so I can't test it out, but it's available for Android.

http://blog.forumfiend.net


----------



## eddyj

Please let it be good, and have an iOS version soon!

It has Windows Phone but not iOS?


----------



## morac

After the forum upgrade quoting, push notifications and in-app notifications now work with Tapatalk for iOS. I'm not sure if notifications are working 100% correctly though as I turned off forum and thread push notifications and got a push notification when someone quoted my post, which should happen, but it was listed as a "replied to thread" notification. 

I'm hoping the forum specific push notifications work correctly and that the reported text is just wrong, otherwise I'll have to turn push off for this forum since I don't want a push notification for every post to every subscribed thread and forum.

Edit:

Nope it's not working correctly. I just got a push notification for a new thread started in the Roamio sub-forum. That's one of my subscribed forums, but I have push notifications disabled for subscribed forums.


----------



## eddyj

One thing that did get fixed is the quoting bug. You can now see who quoted, in Tapatalk. This was the main reason keeping me from TT, since Forum Runner was crashing when you clicked on a link.

Of course, that bug in FR went away with the new version of iOS, so now I don't have a reason to move. 

But it's nice that both are working better now! :up:


----------



## morac

I stopped using FR when push notifications stopped working. Ironically now with Tapatalk I'm getting push notifications for every post made to a subscribed thread at TCF even after I deleted TCF from the app. I'm hoping that gets fixed as it's really annoying.


----------



## ellinj

Playing around with tapatalk again now that we have an upgrade, how the heck do you remove an un wanted forum from myForums on iOS?


----------



## morac

Hit the trash can button on the profile page.


----------



## ellinj

morac said:


> Hit the trash can button on the profile page.


Got it, any way to view only participated threads that are unread? I think this is also a limitation of forum runner.


----------



## morac

ellinj said:


> Got it, any way to view only participated threads that are unread? I think this is also a limitation of forum runner.


Not that I'm aware of. At least not on iOS. I think the option exists in the Android version.


----------



## morac

In case anyone else runs into this problem, I'll document it here. 

After the upgrade I was getting push notifications for everything (subscribed forums, threads, etc) despite the fact that I "turned" them off in Tapatalk. Well apparently recent versions of Tapatalk are buggy and changing the settings in the app don't actually change them on Tapatalk's servers.

I had saved a copy of version 3.2.1, so I installed that and then disabled push notifications for subscribed threads and forums and then upgraded back to 3.6. Now I'm not getting push notifications for subscribed threads and forums anymore. 

I have been beta testing 3.7, so I don't know if that's something unique to my Tapatalk account, but since the problem persisted after going back to 3.6 I figured it wouldn't hurt to mention it here.


----------



## Arcady

I noticed there are two places to set notifications for Tapatalk in iOS. There are settings within the app, and there are seperate settings under the iOS settings->notifications menu. I turned off notifications within the app, but I was still getting quote notifications. Turning them off within the iOS settings worked.


----------



## morac

I was told the push notification issue should be fixed.


----------



## ellinj

morac said:


> I was told the push notification issue should be fixed.


I am iOS i am pretty sure I turned them all off burnings still getting them.


----------



## morac

ellinj said:


> I am iOS i am pretty sure I turned them all off burnings still getting them.


You might need to toggle them on and off. The setting in the app wasn't actually changing the setting on Tapatalk's servers. It might still be broken, but I was told it's supposed to be fixed.


----------



## Peter000

Tapatalk was updated yesterday and now includes a compact thread title view which doesn't include a last post preview. Saves a ton of space.

It's not on by default though, it has to be enabled in settings.

Edit: and as the threads are scrolled through, the forum-logo header disappears.


----------



## mtnagel

Still a bunch of wasted space, but it's better. Thanks for posting.


----------



## brianp6621

Peter000 said:


> Edit: and as the threads are scrolled through, the forum-logo header disappears.


Unless I'm misunderstanding you, it always did this.


----------



## zalusky

Peter000 said:


> Tapatalk was updated yesterday and now includes a compact thread title view which doesn't include a last post preview. Saves a ton of space.
> 
> It's not on by default though, it has to be enabled in settings.
> 
> Edit: and as the threads are scrolled through, the forum-logo header disappears.


I am having a senior moment - can you walk me through it. The settings for the new Tapatalk are pretty strange.


----------



## mtnagel

Settings -> enable "Compact Discussion Card Mode"


----------



## zalusky

mtnagel said:


> Settings -> enable "Compact Discussion Card Mode"


Thanks took a while to find the settings gear wheel. I had to get into profile mode to find it. Doesnt look all that different after I changed it though.


----------



## mtnagel

You can see 4 and a half thread titles now instead of 3. I also have the font set to small.


----------



## vertigo235

The app is back to being useful again


----------



## vertigo235

Also I noticed that we now get to see who was quoted again. 

I don't know if this is because of the forum update or the app.


----------



## morac

vertigo235 said:


> Also I noticed that we now get to see who was quoted again.
> 
> I don't know if this is because of the forum update or the app.


It was the forum update. The previous forum version wasn't technically supported by Tapatalk.


----------



## mtnagel

It mostly works but sometimes it says (null).


----------



## hefe

I gave it another try, but then deleted it again. I just can't move around as fast in it as Forum Runner.


----------



## sushikitten

hefe said:


> I gave it another try, but then deleted it again. I just can't move around as fast in it as Forum Runner.


Ditto.


----------



## sushikitten

I do keep Tapatalk around now for searching since it seems to be broken on FR since the upgrade... so while reading some threads tonight, it froze on me. I had to manually kill the app and start over. Three times in like 5 minutes. Anyone else have this happen? I'm on a 5s with the current iOS.


----------



## sushikitten

How do you search on Tapatalk now? It used to be awesome...now it seems like you just get a generic forum search and you can't narrow down by topic only. This was the ONLY reason I kept Tapatalk installed. Am I missing it?


----------



## morac

sushikitten said:


> How do you search on Tapatalk now? It used to be awesome...now it seems like you just get a generic forum search and you can't narrow down by topic only. This was the ONLY reason I kept Tapatalk installed. Am I missing it?


Are you trying to search in a thread? If so, if you go to the top of a thread there's a search bar there. The same thing applies if you are in a sub-forum (from the Following tab).


----------



## sushikitten

No, I'm trying to search in a forum, say Happy Hour. You used to be able to "edit" a search after it ran and tell it to search titles only. I think you also could tell it to list posts or threads. Now it just searches everything and it's useless.


----------



## mtnagel

You can still do that. After searching, click the filter icon in the upper right corner and then you get this


----------



## sushikitten

GRRRR.

Well of course, this time when I went in, I happened to click a different search button and my normal search settings were there. I swear I clicked all over the place on every Search I could find this morning and it was NOT there.

So, to get the best results with the filter, you have to click on *Following > Tivo Community Forums > Magnifying glass/search* - if you click on* Following > Happy Hour > Seach bar* you get the bad results.


----------



## mtnagel

Yep, you are correct. That is pretty stupid it's different depending on how you start.


----------



## morac

Would it be possible for the forum to update the Tapatalk plugin? I was having issues with something in Tapatalk and the developers said it's because this forum is using a really old plugin.


----------



## waynomo

That might be because they are running a really old version of vBulletin so they are using the most recent version of the plug-in that is compatible.


----------



## morac

Is Tapatalk crashing for anyone else? As of this morning it's now crashing on start up on both my iPad and iPhone. I've already tried deleting, rebooting and adding it again. 

It wasn't really working well yesterday since it stopped updating notifications. Seems like they are having server issues.


----------



## Marc

I was having problems with it crashing this morning, but I just tried it again and it let me into TCF seemingly okay.


----------



## morac

Seems to have corrected itself.


----------



## morac

Does anyone use the "subscriptions" tab on the notifications page and still have it work? Mine stopped updating 3 days ago.


----------



## kcarl75

Is it possible to set tapatalk to open to the forum I want (tivocommunity) by default? Its a pain to always open to the forum selection screen


----------



## stevel

Not that I can see.


----------



## David Bott

kcarl75 said:


> Is it possible to set tapatalk to open to the forum I want (tivocommunity) by default? Its a pain to always open to the forum selection screen


You might care to try asking TapaTalk as that sounds like it would be an option or maybe a good suggestion.


----------



## bsnelson

Anyone else having problems with Tapatalk today? I can see the forum areas, but no posts. Perhaps related to https?

Brad


----------



## David Bott

bsnelson said:


> Anyone else having problems with Tapatalk today? I can see the forum areas, but no posts. Perhaps related to https?
> 
> Brad


Hi Brad...I do not use TapaTalk so I can not be of help to know if it works or not. I would hope that it could support the use of https.


----------



## Mike Lang

I'm posting this reply from Tapatalk


----------



## Peter000

bsnelson said:


> Anyone else having problems with Tapatalk today? I can see the forum areas, but no posts. Perhaps related to https?
> 
> Brad


Yes, I can't get in via Tapatalk. It messes up the forum sign-in.


----------



## bsnelson

Of course, I post this, and now it's working  

Brad


----------



## Peter000

bsnelson said:


> Of course, I post this, and now it's working
> 
> Brad


 Yep!


----------



## David Bott

I removed the forced https. To many other parts of the site were also affected by https. Bummer.


----------



## brianp6621

What's there deal with this latest update. Reset all my settings. Added larger ads. Getting notifications I can't turn off. 

I have turned off "when someone posts to a thread I've contributed in" but I keep getting them. If I try and turn them off sure specific those sliders are greyed out.


----------



## morac

brianp6621 said:


> What's there deal with this latest update. Reset all my settings. Added larger ads. Getting notifications I can't turn off.
> 
> I have turned off "when someone posts to a thread I've contributed in" but I keep getting them. If I try and turn them off sure specific those sliders are greyed out.


I guess they are trying to get you to purchase the ad removal feature.

Speaking of which, Tapatalk Pro was recently updated. If you've purchased that in the past, you can use that as it's basically identical to the Taptalk app without the ads.


----------



## brianp6621

morac said:


> I guess they are trying to get you to purchase the ad removal feature.
> 
> Speaking of which, Tapatalk Pro was recently updated. If you've purchased that in the past, you can use that as it's basically identical to the Taptalk app without the ads.


Why would someone purchase the ad remove in Tapatalk ($15) instead of tapatalk pro ($3).

Am I missing something?


----------



## morac

brianp6621 said:


> Why would someone purchase the ad remove in Tapatalk ($15) instead of tapatalk pro ($3).
> 
> Am I missing something?


I have no idea. When Tapatalk Pro was retired I complained to Tapatalk and they made me a VIP which means I don't get ads in the regular app either.


----------



## brianp6621

How do I turn off notifications? I don't mean iOS push ones, I mean the badge that shows up in the app when you open it. For things like someone posted in a thread you follow.


----------



## Peter000

I don't think there's a way to do that.


----------



## brianp6621

I don't remember that from before I installed everything fresh on my new phone


----------



## morac

brianp6621 said:


> How do I turn off notifications? I don't mean iOS push ones, I mean the badge that shows up in the app when you open it. For things like someone posted in a thread you follow.


If you go to Settings -> push notifications, there's a bunch of settings about what you'll get notified about. I'm pretty sure that controls the in-app notifications as well.

You can also go in to the auto-follow settings and turns those off as well.


----------



## brianp6621

morac said:


> If you go to Settings -> push notifications, there's a bunch of settings about what you'll get notified about. I'm pretty sure that controls the in-app notifications as well.
> 
> You can also go in to the auto-follow settings and turns those off as well.


I had push notifications off as well as the specific settings for the alerts I'm seeing but I've turned everything off and we'll see what happens


----------



## morac

brianp6621 said:


> I had push notifications off as well as the specific settings for the alerts I'm seeing but I've turned everything off and we'll see what happens


You can also mute items in the notifications pane by swiping left on them and choosing mute.


----------



## mtnagel

Thanks Tapatalk for insinuating that I may have an opioid overdose and need narcam.


----------



## mtnagel

Seriously...


----------



## David Bott

What kind of sites have you or someone on that computer been visiting?  In any case, please contact TapaTalk and do not post them here are we have no control over the ads they choose to show for using their app.


----------



## mtnagel

Haha. Pretty funny that my search history indicates I'm an opiod abuser, likely to be cheated on and like prom photos.


----------



## rhuntington3

Naughty, naughty Matt!


----------



## vertigo235

I really think their ads are just designed to encourage us to pay for the VIP add on.


----------



## eddyj

vertigo235 said:


> I really think their ads are just designed to encourage us to pay for the VIP add on.


They encouraged me to finally delete the app and go with the mobile sites 100%.


----------



## BrettStah

eddyj said:


> They encouraged me to finally delete the app and go with the mobile sites 100%.


Me too!


----------



## HerronScott

vertigo235 said:


> I really think their ads are just designed to encourage us to pay for the VIP add on.


Interesting as I don't see any ads in either the Tapatalk or Tapatalk Classic app on Windows Phone. I don't use it much though as generally I only have free time when I'm at home where I'm accessing it via the PC. (note that I prefer the Classic version for the unread post color).

Scott


----------



## Mike Lang

Wean yourselves off of Tapatalk. All the cool kids already abandoned it.


----------



## dthmj

You'll have to pry tapatalk out of my cold dead hands.... 

The mobile skin is fine, but I like having several forums I visit in one app, with one consistent look and navigation.


----------



## HerronScott

Mike Lang said:


> Wean yourselves off of Tapatalk. All the cool kids already abandoned it.


Well there's the problem. I hear the cool kids also like this thing called Facebook too? 

(although I have a Facebook account, who has time! I barely have enough free time to keep up with the forums for my real interests!)

Scott


----------



## vertigo235

dthmj said:


> You'll have to pry tapatalk out of my cold dead hands....
> 
> The mobile skin is fine, but I like having several forums I visit in one app, with one consistent look and navigation.


Exactly, while I like the new mobile skin, I visit more than one site in Tapatalk


----------

